# please dont give up!!!



## sarahlou (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi 
I just wanted to say to everyone not to give up and there is hope.  I am writing this conscious that I do not want to be seen to be rubbing peoples noises in it but hoping to give people hope.  I found this website a life saver on many occasion and just wanted to give something back.......

Briefly my story is I have a 9 year old daughter who I conceived with after 3 months no problems etc.  When it came to number two it was anightmare, 6 years of hell, tests, more tests, temperature charts, injections, scans etc(you all know the score!!!)  I had had 2 failed attempts at IUI and was waiting to start my third.  I had all the drugs and needles etc, it had taken me a while to accept the last fail and took alot to say i was ready to go again.  Then my period was late......i managed to wait until day 5 as I thought I knew what the answer was going to be and couldn't face getting my hopes up by even buying a test let alone doing one.  Well to cut along story short my DH got one and we did it together and to my utter amazement it turned blue!!!!!   We had a scan to confirm that all was OK and even the hospital were amazed.  I had a wonderful pregnancy then on September 8th 2005 my darling Charlie arrived (the day before his sisters 8th birthday).  We have just celebrated his 1st birthday and looked back at an amazing year.

I just wanted to say to all of you that are were I have been, I know how hard it is but please don't give up miracles do happen and good things also happen and I wish all of you all the happiness in the world and hope it happens for you soon.

Sarah xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

sarahlou, thank you for your story, it gives us all hope.  You start thinking it's never going to happen, after you read how many people are suffering secondary IF, but you have shown that it does.

Thanks again

(p.s. it doesn't sound like you are rubbing anyone's noses in it xx)


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

hi there sarahlou what a lovely story I know myself that miracles do happen and we are still hoping for another one how old are you by the way ?
Laraboo


----------



## sarahlou (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi

I am 32 now but I was 23 when I had my daughter so as you can imagine I never thought I would have a problem.  Was a big shock and a real roller coaster for 6 years.  It still amazes me that my marriage survived as I was a nightmare!!  It was very hard and this is why now we are really thinking about number 3 and whether we can go through it again.  When we first got married we always said we wanted a big family so I am finding it very hard to accept that I may never have another.  I feel very luck and selfish all at the same time.  there are so many people out there that are going through so much just to get one and I am worrying about number 3!!!! 
How long have you been trying for number 2?
Sending you loads of baby dust....
Sarahlou


----------



## KittyJ (Jun 26, 2006)

Sarahlou
Your post is actually just what I wanted to hear - it's so great that there are positive and happy endings! Inspires us to carry on.
Big hugs to you and little Charlie - what you've been through makes him even more special


KittyJ
x


----------

